# Rizfam Hits Milestone



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Tami for making 3000 posts. Keep up the good work, and contributing to our community.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookout Wolfie, she s hot on your tail.

Congrats Tami......







and to John, I think she said he has at least one post in there.









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Women have so many great things to say. Congrats Tami.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok Mike, your starting to spread that one a little thin.

First with Wolfie, then with Wolfie, and now with Tami....people are going to think your not sincere. Of course, I know that your sincere and mean every word. I too feel that the fairer sex has so much to offer here at Outbackers. And I'm not just saying that because my DW







reads the forum.









Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

YIPPEE YAHOO! GO TAMI, GO TAMI, GO TAMI!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go Tami. Keep 'em coming.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Try getting her to shut up.








She's gonna kill me next weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*You go girl!!!*

*Congratulations Tami! Well done!*







































































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Congrats on reaching 3000














You rock
















Keep them coming

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to Go Tami!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

3000 in how long? Boy you sure do have a lot to say Tami!









Congrats!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Tami on Hitting the 3000 Mark
Keep up the great post Tami









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Everyone*









Eh Eh Eh ........







except Moosegut


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats Tami !!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEEHA!!

WOOHOO!!!!

YOU GO GIRL!!!!

Come on up here & join me....we've clearly got a few more things to teach the boys









(Let's start with - oh - maybe - MOOSEGUT!!!!







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Hokie


















wolfwood said:


> YEEHA!!
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah let's start w/ Moosegut.... like next weekend, cause we'll be camping together.


----------

